# Space cannons



## a_majoor (17 Nov 2015)

The former USSR had a very active space weapons program, including ASATS and even an attempt to launch a space laser (carried aboard the Energia, but when the payload separated, it was accidentially deorbited). Earleir on, they had considered arming their space stations, and even carried out a firing test. While this article states the weapon was 14.5mm, I have seen other articles claiming it was a 23mm weapon )which makes sense since there were 23mm aircraft cannon in the Soviet inventory):

http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a18187/here-is-the-soviet-unions-secret-space-cannon/



> *Here Is the Soviet Union's Secret Space Cannon*
> 
> In 1975, the USSR actually fired a cannon from an orbiting space station. Forty years later, we finally got a good look at this gun.
> By Anatoly Zak
> ...


----------



## Rocky Mountains (27 Dec 2015)

Gerald Bull used to fire cannons *into* space for Canada back in our fledgling space program.  When he started doing the same for Iraq, Mossad agents did their work on him.


----------

